# Hi there from Cincinnati Ohio



## Daniel

Hi there,

I found this site today and thought it is pretty neat, my brother in the past has had two mantid. We just got one, a male and are houseing it and feeding it.


----------



## Greg Richards

Welcome!!!


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## worldofmantis

hi im in hebron ohio its down by columbus welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian

Welcome to the forum Daniel.


----------



## Daniel

Thanks guys I feel welcomed.


----------



## tarpshack

I'm also from Cincinnati Ohio. I just signed up today. I don't currently have a mantid, but they have really caught my attention and I may in the near future.


----------



## Ian

Welcome to the forum, tarpshack!


----------



## Rick

Welcome tarpshack. Lots of Ohioians here.


----------



## yen_saw

Yeah... is there any Houstonian? any Texan here!?!? Some of them just dissappear without a trace. Bummer....


----------



## tarpshack

Thanks for the welcome. I know I kind of jumped on to another forum member's introduction post, but I was just so happy to see other Ohioans and even Cincinnatians on here. The forum is great. I'm learning a lot. I'm almost ready to take the plunge myself and start caring for one of these guys.

Do any of you who live in Ohio, or more specifically the Cincinnati area know if there is anywhere that sells mantids? I've found a lot of resources online, but if I wanted to pick one up instead of having it shipped is there any way to do that. The closest thing I've ever found was this Bug shop in the Cincinnati Mills Mall, but they've since closed down. They had scorpions, cockroaches, millipedes, tarantulas, and (I thought) mantids. I'm looking for another place that does the same thing. Any ideas.


----------



## Rick

Unlikely you will find anything local unless its somebody here. Shipping isn't a big issue.


----------



## Sven

Welcome Tarpshack


----------

